# Recess 03/27/10



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

We knew we were going to face some tough conditions, but we decided to give it a go anyway. We (Captain Gene, Tim, Cliff and I) headed out of the pass around 630AM. We were faced with a 15 knot east wind initially. We made our way out at around 22 knots and stopped to pull some cedar plugs around some bottom spots. We were rewarded with6 or sobonita to use for bait. We chugged out to some deep spots and starting picking away at some snowies. By this time, the wind was blowing an estimated 18-20 knots, and we were seeing 2-3swith a very short period and some 4+footers mixed in. Gene did an awesome job of holding the boat while we dropped, and we boated 9 snowys and 4 blue line tiles...the wind and waves continued to increase, and Gene pointed the boat north. Luckily, the winds had shifted to SE, and we were able to run 27knots on the way home with a quartering sea. I was able to snag the grouper master title today with a 25 lber, but it felt somewhat like winning a rain shortened baseball game...still pretty good. 

Had a great time guys and look forward to the next one. I believe Gene has a pic or two he may be able to post.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is the only picture we took today of some of our catch. It was rough for sure. But you never, know unless you go. Gene


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

fine job Team Recess. i tried but could'nt get out. my boat seemed to be about 12' to short today. glad ya'll got to go.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Those are alot better than our Lane's and Red Porgies!!!!!

Sure was nice to talk with you on the radio for 2 reasons:

We toughed it out like the Recess crew.

And if we had any issues, you crazy Purple guy were close!!!! :letsdrink

I'll trade you some Red Porgies for a Grouper? oke


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great going guys.... thanks for the report and pic's!!:clap....I always enjoy them


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Very good. You guys even catch fish on the bad weather/short days.:bowdown


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

When I saw your truck today at Sherman i figured man anybody going out today was gonna take a beating. I managed a few sheepies in the pass today but i took a beating to get them. Way to stick it out and bring home the bacon.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NICELY done on a TOUGH day!!!:clap:clap:bowdown:bowdown

Jim


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to stick it out and still bring home the bacon guys.....Can't wait to get back out there as it's been a LONG winter and work seems to keep getting in the way ofMY most important priority. FISHING...

Jimmy


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

DISHFOR THE DAYWAS ........BUMPY AND WET WITH A SIDE SNOWY AND A DASH OF BLUELINERS GARNISHED WITH BOBO AND PORGY. TOUGH OUT THERE TODAY,BUT IT WAS A LOT OF FUN ANYWAY.ONE OF THEM DAYS THAT YA EARN EVERY BITE.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report. Sure was windy today, wedecided to ride north today and stay away from the water.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice job guys in the tough conditions. B-rad congrats on the title thats a fine fish for sure. Glad yall got to go out and make a half day out of it. Am I the only one on the team that can take pictures, you know we need more than one picture.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Well you did good considering the weather, that boat of yours sure can cruise even in these waves we had this morning. Congratulations. We were out in a 24.5' cc and had to seriously limp anywhere cruising no more than 10 kts. Almost wasnt worth it, but we were determined. Took one keeper AJ home.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *NaClH2O (3/27/2010)*Nice job guys in the tough conditions. B-rad congrats on the title thats a fine fish for sure. Glad yall got to go out and make a half day out of it. Am I the only one on the team that can take pictures, you know we need more than one picture.
> 
> Team Recess
> 
> Rob


yeah, no action shots today. just holding on, maintaining balance was a task in itself, and we nevermanaged to grab the camera.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *NaClH2O (3/27/2010)*Nice job guys in the tough conditions. B-rad congrats on the title thats a fine fish for sure. Glad yall got to go out and make a half day out of it. Am I the only one on the team that can take pictures, you know we need more than one picture.
> 
> Team Recess
> 
> Rob


 Like Brad said,we did good just holding hold while at drift. It took a total team effort in those conditions to tryand put a few fish in the box. Yes, you do a great job taking pictures. But I did take one :takephoto


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

All i can say is "SPORTY" was the word to describe saturday. It was To fun but i have to say my knees are a little sore today ,Glad we at least got out for a little while andgot some decent fish for dinner . Thanks guys for all the laughs yesterday and hopefully we will do it real soon. 

TIM

OH yeah , To B_RAD :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

GOOD job buddy.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

After reading Scott's report, I thought man, Team Recess came back early. Wow, that is a first, I should have known you already had dinner in the box. Thanks for the pics and report.:bowdown


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Suprised me when I logged on to see a report from you guys on saturday as I was in orange beach and it was nearly too rough to kayak in the bay!!!! I knew you guys were hardcore and your trip saturday reinforces my belief. Nice looking fish.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *ironman172 (3/27/2010)*Great going guys.... thanks for the report and pic's!!:clap....I always enjoy them


 Bill, you will get your chance next weekend. If the weather holds our plans are to go real deep just for you and Rob. Say 950 feet plus. Oh by the way the electric's are broke. JK for sure. See you in a few days.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (3/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *ironman172 (3/27/2010)*Great going guys.... thanks for the report and pic's!!:clap....I always enjoy them
> ...


If I were not so Jealous of Bill, I would be laughing my butt off at that, just make sure you give him the rusty reel. Great job again and I cant wait to read the report from when he get the pleasure again. Good on you Gene!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am truly blessed to be invited again!!! Thanks so much!!:bowdown...I hope the jerky will not be to dry by then:banghead....anything else I can bring just let me know!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

As always Nice Job Guys!!!!:bowdown!!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding! Thanks for the report. My buddy got married at the yacht club Saturday and I was staring out towards the bay. Stacy nudged me and asked if I was at the wedding or "out there". Great job as always guys.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

> *Corpsman (3/28/2010)*Outstanding! Thanks for the report. My buddy got married at the yacht club Saturday and I was staring out towards the bay. Stacy nudged me and asked if I was at the wedding or "out there". Great job as always guys.


what i want to know is.........what did you say to the question??????


----------

